# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Srl non ammessa a concordato preventivo, adesso è in liquidazione (e il fallimento?)

## fioccorosa

Il mio problema è questo: ho lavorato come dipendente per un società che ha fatto richiesta di concordato preventivo lasciandomi un credito per stipendi non pagati (unico dipendente creditore). Il concordato preventivo è stato rigettato e adesso la società è in stato di liquidazione. Non capisco perché non in fallimento. So che per avere i miei soldi, almeno in parte, dovrei richiederne il fallimento e poi fare richiesta al fondo di garanzia dell'inps. 
 Il problema è che lavoro tutt'ora nella nuova società che è stata costituita dopo la tragica fine dell'altra (il mio capo è uno dei tanti furboni che ci sono in Italia...e finchè la legge glielo permette ce ne saranno ancora tanti altri); non sono nella posizione di poter chiedere fallimento e non so come poter avere i miei soldi. Lui dice che me li darà ma son passati 2 anni e non ho ancora visto un centesimo!!
 Tornando alla mia domanda: cosa significa che adesso è in liquidazione?? Rigettato il concordato non doveva esser dichiarata fallita?? Spero che qualche altro creditore richieda il fallimento ma se nessuno lo fa? La società, che non ha praticamente nulla se non una montagna di debiti anche erariali, può finire così?? O è solo un questione di tempo ma poi verrà dichiarata fallita? Eventualmente il mio credito può passare in prescrizione se passa troppo tempo?? 
 Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi e aiutarmi a capirci qualcosa in più.

----------


## fioccorosa

> lasciandomi un credito per stipendi non pagati

  chiedo scusa, ovviamente oltre agli stipendi non mi hanno pagato il TFR e nell'ultima busta paga sono stati inseriti ferie/permessi residui e ratei 13^/14^

----------


## Luca Bi

ho letto con attenzione il tuo quesito. 
Allora, la situazione pare sia questa: fallito il concordato la società è tornata in bonis (si fa per dire  :Smile:  ). 
Essendo in liquidazione la società dovrebbe vendere al meglio il suo patrimonio per soddisfare i creditori; una volta fatto questo chiudere.
Da quello che racconti immagino che non ci saranno soldi per tutti... 
Per quanto riguarda il tuo avere: in caso di fallimento interviene l'INPS e ti salda quanto dovuto in base alle norme sul fondo di garanzia; in alternativa puoi aspettare che la società o i soci paghino quanto dovuto.

----------


## fioccorosa

Innanzitutto ti ringrazio per la tua risposta. 
Correggimi se sbaglio: x essere dichiarata fallibile la società deve avere debiti alle stelle (solo verso le banche esiste un debito residuo di circa  350.000), ricavi lordi sopra 200.000, attivo sopra 300.000, giusto? 
Se è così i requisiti ci sono tutti.
Non ha patrimonio da vendere, esisteva un immobile su cui gravava ipoteca bancaria e che credo sia già andato...e anche delle obbligazioni...andate...praticamente non c'è altro. Giusto per farti capire, l'ultimo bilancio riporta una perdita di 2.500.000 di euro (non scherzo) 
Per questo non capisco come può chiudere con la liquidazione...rigettato il concordato non doveva passare d'ufficio il fallimento?
Ma possibile che anche le banche non richiedano il fallimento??
Possibile che l'unica ad avere il vantaggio nel farla fallire sia io?
Dal momento che è stata dichiarata in stato di liquidazione non ho visto nessuna mossa, a me non è stata fatta nessuna comunicazione, insomma, credo che nessuno farà nulla fino a quando non lo so ed è questo che vorrei capire...
Se è in liquidazione ma non viene liquidata cosa succede? Dopo X tempo arriva finalmente il fallimento? 
Cmq dalla tua risposta mi par di capire che effettivamente ho le mani legate ovvero senza fallimento non ho accesso al fondo di garanzia  :Frown: 
Senti, giusto per cascare in piedi: il mio credito può passare in prescrizione? Se sì, dopo quanto? E eventualmente da quale data? Quella del licenziamento o quella di rigetto del concordato (e quindi stato di liquidazione)?
Grazie, scusami se faccio 1000 domande ma è la prima volta che mi ci ritrovo e io non ci capisco molto! Ho provato a cercare info su internet ma è un campo troppo complicato anche solo per i termini che vengono usati   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luca Bi

Buongiorno, 
richiedere il fallimento ha un costo per i creditore, se non vi è nulla di recuperabile è probabile che nessun creditore investa i soldi di apertura di una procedura concorsuale. 
Pe ri dipendenti vi è l'intervento dell'INPS, quindi i dipendenti hanno una certa conveninenza a richiedere il fallimento.  
Ti conviene verificare, col sindato o con un legale la situazione del tuo credito.

----------


## fioccorosa

> Buongiorno, 
> richiedere il fallimento ha un costo per i creditore, se non vi è nulla di recuperabile è probabile che nessun creditore investa i soldi di apertura di una procedura concorsuale. 
> Pe ri dipendenti vi è l'intervento dell'INPS, quindi i dipendenti hanno una certa conveninenza a richiedere il fallimento.  
> Ti conviene verificare, col sindato o con un legale la situazione del tuo credito.

  Grazie Luca.
Mi sono appena informata dal commercialista e consulente del lavoro ed entrambi mi hanno detto la stessa cosa  :Frown: 
non posso mettere tutto in mano ad un legale o ad un sindacato perchè sarebbe aprire una battaglia ma io qui ci lavoro ancora..cambiato nomi ma i personaggi sono gli stessi... 
Luca, approfitto ancora di te  :Embarrassment: 
La società non ha più pagato l'iscrizione alla CCIAA nè presentato bilanci di esercizio, insomma sembra morta.
Attualmente è in liquidazione ma dubito qualcuno si prenderà la briga di preoccuparsi di come liquidare (so chi è il liquidatore e stendo un velo pietoso); in questo caso può rimanere in liquidazione per anni magari fino alla decadenza dei termini per essere dichiarata fallita? Non c'è nessuno (un giudice, un commissario tecnico ecc.) che verifica se effettivamente si procede con la liquidazione? 
Grazie ancora e ciao

----------


## Luca Bi

Probabilmente un creditore si farà avanti per la richiesta di fallimento, soprattutto se l'amministratore/liquidatore ha dei beni personali perchè l'omesso deposito di bilancio e la continuazione della società in questo stato configurano specifici reati fallimentari. 
In caso di inattività potrebbe essere la stessa CCIAA a chiudere coattivamente la società, ma raramente ho visto avvenire tale situazione.

----------


## fioccorosa

> Probabilmente un creditore si farà avanti per la richiesta di fallimento, soprattutto se l'amministratore/liquidatore ha dei beni personali perchè l'omesso deposito di bilancio e la continuazione della società in questo stato configurano specifici reati fallimentari. 
> In caso di inattività potrebbe essere la stessa CCIAA a chiudere coattivamente la società, ma raramente ho visto avvenire tale situazione.

  insomma...chi vivrà, vedrà!!
Grazie x le info, gentilissimo.

----------


## fioccorosa

Siamo ancora qui...è passato un altro anno e non si è mosso nulla.
Nel frattempo Equitalia continua a mandare notifiche di iscrizione a ruolo, anche la CCIAA ha messo a ruolo la quota annua non pagata. 
Ho visto una cartella esattoriale a 5 zeri che non è, ovviamente, stata pagata e che adesso dovrebbe essere raddoppiata. Parliamo di cifre oltre il milione di euro solo verso Equitalia. 
Delle banche e degli altri creditori non so nulla, non ho visto né sentito niente. L'indirizzo del liquidatore però non è qui quindi magari notificano a mano e io non ne sono a conoscenza.
Le notifiche di Equitalia invece le vedo sulla pec! 
Insomma, vivo ancora sperando...

----------


## bellobianco

salve il mio problema e lo stesso di fioccorosa solo che l'azienda per cui lavoro solo che al rigetto del concordato preventivo e stato subito dichiarato il fallimento. Adesso io lavoro per una societa' sempre loro che precedentemente alla richiesta di concordato aveva preso in fitto la vecchia società,.in modo da tenersi i marchi ed il pacchetto clienti.adesso stanno attendendo i tempi tecnici per ricorrere in appello, ma  vorrei sapere in caso che  il fallimento vada avanti io ed i miei colleghi che di stipendi arretrati erano parecchi ed erano stati inseriti nel concordato cosa succede? ed il tfr anche lui abbastanza consistente 
grazie

----------

